# This egg is way tooo big!



## Rebbetzin

I have one chicken that consistantly lays eggs that are too big 
for any carton or tray.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is amazing that she can even lay one that big! I had a chicken that did that on occasion too. It never had a double yolk but lots of egg white.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

We have a hen like that too---usually has two yolks in it.


----------



## PattySh

Don't try to hatch those huge eggs as they are probably double yolks. Awesome omlets!


----------



## Rebbetzin

So far only single yolks. I wonder if it was a fertile egg, would the chick be any bigger?  
We aren't allowed roosters here in the city.


----------



## alsea1

I had a little red hen that would do eggs like that. We felt sorry for the poor girl. LOL


----------



## Sheepshape

I have a regular 'double yolker' from a huge hen. Heaviest 124g......ouch! 
I did incubate one a few years back (we live out in the sticks and have 5 roosters). Initially two embryos developed,but both died before hatching. If it is just a large  single-yolked egg then the chick comes out slightly bigger.....the embryo was regular sized,but they had a lot of food from the big yolk. They go on to form regular-sized chickens.
Some folk have successfully hatched 'twins', but they need help out of the shell.....there are a few YouTube videos if you are interested.


----------



## Rebbetzin

I don't have a rooster, so my eggs will never make any chicks. It would be fun to hatch some eggs, but, here in the city they frown upon keeping roosters.


----------



## katxattack

We had a consistent double yoker...


----------



## 2luv2farm

We found this in our nesting box a couple of weeks ago!  Crazy!!!  (1st photo is just to show the size in comparison to a "normal" large egg.)


What was inside:


----------



## Southern by choice

So funny when this happens!


----------



## Sheepshape

Crikey....that's an egg within an egg!  The structure to the left is a fully formed egg which hasn't taken on a full component of calcium which is contained within another egg.

The hen probably has infection in her ovary or shell gland and may need some antibiotics if she produces more 'odd eggs', or it may be 'just one of those things.

I've kept hens for years and have had lots of double yolkers, fairy eggs (tiny and only containing albumen....also known by a slightly less polite name,), soft-shelled eggs, non-shelled eggs etc, but I've never seen 'egg within egg'.


----------



## 2luv2farm

Thank goodness this was a one time deal.  I have kept a close eye on her because I thought it was abnormal too.  

Thanks for the explanation though.  Was curious why, how, etc....


----------



## Southern by choice

Sometimes the "fluke" can be because they held it too. Severe weather something highly stressful etc.


----------



## 2luv2farm

That was her 1st egg laid, I do believe.


----------



## Sheepshape

If it was her first egg, then it is unlikely to be anything to worry about. Early eggs are often either huge,tiny, misshapen or streaked with blood.

All I can say on behalf of the hen is......OUCH!


----------



## 2luv2farm

Yes, OUCH is right!  We examined her afterwards.  That happened a couple of weeks ago.....she has been laying normal since.


----------



## taylorm17

That poor hen, that would be terrible first time to lay an egg, i have never had an egg in an egg, only double yolkers


----------



## luvmypets

That egg... Omg. Also if anyone every gets odd eggs from already laying hens its just a mistake so to speak. She should be laying normal the next day. Hopefully. Anthow thought id share when i found our rooster pretty boy in the nest box. He was clucking like he does when we throw a treat in there


----------



## taylorm17

Our roosters would lay in the boxes too. Idk why, but i always thught it was funny.


----------



## luvmypets

Hes never done it before.lol his kids are almost two months so far one boy two girls.  The boy is big wyandotte cross in the front. Then we have a silkie cross and a possible buff orpington chick named sophie. She may be my dead cockreral goldies girl.


----------



## GLENMAR

It's an egg inside an egg.  Cool. The inside egg does not have a hard shell.


----------

